# ALSA: Unknown hardware

## bastibasti

Hi, I have a "VIA VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97" sound card in my Yakumo Laptop. It is recognized and configured by alsaconf. (snd_via82xx gets loaded)

but when alsasound gets loaded, I get 

```

unrecognized hardware: "VIA8233" "VIA Technologies VIA1612A" "AC97a:56494161" "0x1071" "0x8375"

```

does anyone have a hint? PLEEEAAASE!?

----------

## gregy

Hi,

And besides that? Do you see anything when you start alsamixer? Also try running alsa-info and upload it. Then post the link.

----------

## Paczesiowa

this looks like alsa bug:

```
alsactl -f some_file store; alsactl -f some_file restore 0
```

results in this error (I have the same card) but it works anyway (mixer levels are set correctly), so it's just a harmless warning.

----------

